# Point at Poipu units question



## awa (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi there!  I am trying to book our family reunion at P@P for 2021 for the first time.  We have always gotten together at Greensprings in the past, but had to cancel this year and I've got so many points for next year that I thought we'd go big.  We have never been there before; we're US Collection Platinum members.
I was planning to book as many Ocean Front units as I can, then the rest Ocean View.  But I'm looking at the unit amenities and it looks like the Garden View units are the only ones that *might* have two twin beds in the second bedroom.  We have a lot of teenagers who would much rather have a twin bed than share a queen with a brother, sister, or cousin.  Is it true that none of the better view units have two twin beds?  If so, which Garden View units have them?  Is it based on the building number?  Or do I just have to call the resort directly to find this out?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## cindyc (Sep 6, 2020)

I can't speak to whether the Ocean front or Ocean View units have twin beds, but o e of our Garden view rooms had twin beds in the second bedroom and the other didn't.

I suggest calling the resort beforehand to find out the answer to your question. Then, make the reservations based on their responses. Finally, once you have your reservation number call the resort back to have them link the reservations, request twin beds in the 2nd bedroom, and ask them to try to put you in the same building. They cannot guarantee your request will be filled, but they do try.

I asked for and received Building 8. It was close to pool, activities, ocean walk and importantly parking. This building has a mix of room types.

Good luck! We will be back there in March.

Cindy

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm pretty sure there are both twin bed and queen units in the second bedroom in all view categories.  We almost always stay in Ocean Front units, and we have twin beds in the second room more often than not.  

If you want twin bed units, you should request that when making the reservation.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 6, 2020)

Did you check the floorplan under the Diamond website?


----------



## awa (Sep 6, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Did you check the floorplan under the Diamond website?


Yes, the floorplans don't show beds.  On the drop-down menu for view types, Garden View is the only one that shows:
*General Room Amenities* 

1 Queen or 2 Twin Beds
All the rest of the views show 1 King and 1 Queen.  I assume it's just sloppy info populating the resort webpage.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 6, 2020)

There are some corner units with two twin beds.  There are middle units that have the king bed on one side and I think a queen on the other side of the living room.  Twin bed units are larger.  I liked those a lot.  But we traded in, so not really an expert, just have been there a couple of times.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2020)

The best thing to do is to call the resort and ask - even if they're closed down for guests, they should still be answering the phones.


----------



## awa (Sep 6, 2020)

I called the front desk.  There doesn't seem to be any logic to it -- she just asked me to name the unit I wanted to know about and she would tell me whether it has a queen or two twins in the second bedroom.  FYI: 
8-103 has 1 queen 
8-104 has 2 twins 
3-103 has 2 twins 
3-104 has 1 queen
3-105 has 1 queen
3-307, 308, 406, 407, and 408 have 2 twins


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2020)

Some booking hints:

Units 3-406, 3-407, and 3-408 are "ocean view" but are almost as good as ocean front.  They have a full view of the ocean, looking over the graded but undeveloped property next door.  

The 3-#01 and 3-#02 units on the opposite of building 3 are nice garden view units, overlooking the adult spa..  

Garden view units that do not have any buildings between the unit and the water, such as in Buildings 6, 7 and 9 are pleasant.  They are garden view because hills or dunes cut off the view off the ocean.  But there is still an ocean front ambiance. 

Though we've never stayed in Building 10, from what I have seen the garden view units should also be pleasant, especially those that are on the second floor.  You should have a good view of the koi ponds and the pool area, while being far enough away that pool noise will be less than in the units close to the pool.  Also there is parking right next to the building, which you will appreciate if you are in buildings 4, 5, 6, 7, or 8, when you have to haul groceries from your car.  

Garden view units in Building 1 are the worst on-site, especially units 1-203, 1-306, 1-307, and 1-308.  Those face the parking and the maintenance shed.  There is no garden to view from those units.


----------



## awa (Sep 6, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Some booking hints:
> 
> Units 3-406, 3-407, and 3-408 are "ocean view" but are almost as good as ocean front.  They have a full view of the ocean, looking over the graded but undeveloped property next door.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fantastic info!  I was asking about buildings 3 and 9 because we have one who can't walk long distances without pain and they seem close to parking but still have some ocean front and ocean view units.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 6, 2020)

As a US Collection Member you can start Booking Poipu at 10 months before check-in. As a Platinum Member your Booking Window might be 11 months. Good luck getting Ocean Front at 10 or 11 months.


----------



## awa (Sep 6, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> As a US Collection Member you can start Booking Poipu at 10 months before check-in. As a Platinum Member your Booking Window might be 11 months. Good luck getting Ocean Front at 10 or 11 months.


  I've been checking regularly for weeks.  It's 11 months and the date I want opens up tomorrow.  There has been availability at the 11 month mark for all unit types for the whole time I've been checking.  Availability definitely goes down by the 10 month mark.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2020)

this link has a clear, large size resort map.









						Resort map Point at Poipu
					

Does anyone have a resort map for The Point at Poipu? I reserved 3 two bedroom Garden view units and I would like to make a request for the best “Garden View” views/lanai’s available.  I would also like to know which units have the larger lanai and which are the corner units.  I would have...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2020)

awa said:


> Thanks for the fantastic info!  I was asking about buildings 3 and 9 because we have one who can't walk long distances without pain and they seem close to parking but still have some ocean front and ocean view units.


Although Buildings 3 and 9 are close to the parking lot, the parking areas near those buildings are also the closest parking areas to the interior buildings.  So parking in those areas is often limited, especially after about 7 pm when people are returning after a day out and about. When parking fills up, there is generally more space available near building 9 than building 3.  There have been times when we have been in building 3 or 4, and after returning from an evening dinner the closest parking space was between buildings 9 and 10. That's almost as far away from a unit as a parking space could possibly be at the resort.

A note re "elbow" units - those are the trapezoidal shaped units where a building have a concave corner toward the ocean, such as 9-#03 and 9-#05.  The layout of those rooms is different.  In those units the living room and the master bedroom face the ocean - and both of those units have AC.  The second bedroom is located to the rear of the unit, in the wide part of the trapezoid.  The windows in the second bedroom then face the walkway on the side away from the ocean.  That room is also not air conditioned, so if it's sultry, to get air movement the windows need to be open.  Which means that at night while people might be trying to sleep there are people walking past open windows as they go to their units.  And if the wind is blowing, causing the curtains to part ......

Elbow units are nice if there are only two people staying in the unit, because then the second bedroom can be closed off, and you can enjoy AC in the living room.  (Elbow units are the only ones with living room AC.)  But I think they are the worst units at the resort if that second bedroom is needed.  Very poor architectural decision when the complex was designed, IMHO.  The designs should have been adjusted to either make those one bedroom units,  or to use that odd space to make one set of units near the bend into 3-bedroom units.


----------



## youppi (Sep 6, 2020)

awa said:


> I've been checking regularly for weeks.  It's 11 months and the date I want opens up tomorrow.  There has been availability at the 11 month mark for all unit types for the whole time I've been checking.  Availability definitely goes down by the 10 month mark.


Let us know if you get an ocean front for a full week with a check-in date of Aug 7, 2021 (11 months from tomorrow). 
I would like to know if they keep some inventory for Platinum members of other collections at 11 months because at this moment (11 months +1 day), as Hawaii Collection Silver member, I see only Garden View units available for Aug 7, 2021.


----------



## awa (Sep 6, 2020)

youppi said:


> Let us know if you get an ocean front for a full week with a check-in date of Aug 7, 2021 (11 months from tomorrow).
> I would like to know if they keep some inventory for Platinum members of other collections at 11 months because at this moment (11 months +1 day), as Hawaii Collection Silver member, I see only Garden View units available for Aug 7, 2021.


I will let you know!  Right now I see all 4 unit types available for 7 day check-in every day from July 28, 2021 - Aug 6, 2021.  July 27th shows only GV and OF.  July 23-26 shows only GV available.  No availability at all for the 2 weeks before that.


----------



## awa (Sep 6, 2020)

You guys have me nervous...   Any idea when the new date becomes available?  Midnight LV time?  HI time?


----------



## youppi (Sep 6, 2020)

awa said:


> I will let you know!  Right now I see all 4 unit types available for 7 day check-in every day from July 28, 2021 - Aug 6, 2021.  July 27th shows only GV and OF.  July 23-26 shows only GV available.  No availability at all for the 2 weeks before that.


You see more inventory than me because I see 0 availability for June and July check-in (7 nights) whatever the unit view. I see inventory in Aug, Sept and Oct 2021.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2020)

youppi said:


> Let us know if you get an ocean front for a full week with a check-in date of Aug 7, 2021 (11 months from tomorrow).
> I would like to know if they keep some inventory for Platinum members of other collections at 11 months because at this moment (11 months +1 day), as Hawaii Collection Silver member, I see only Garden View units available for Aug 7, 2021.


Point at Poipu is home resort for me.  For check-in August 8, 2021, ±14 days, I'm showing availability in all view categories across a wide range of check-in dates within that arrival window.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2020)

awa said:


> You guys have me nervous...   Any idea when the new date becomes available?  Midnight LV time?  HI time?


If you do not have home resort advantage (as US collection you don't), you shouldn't see inventory prior to 10 months before check-in. 

We travel in early August almost every year.  We have home resort advantage and are Gold members. 

My experience prior to this year has been that prior to opening of the 10-month Club window, there is generally good availability.  As soon as the 10-month window opens, inventory gets sucked up within one to two days, particularly for ocean front, ocean view, and garden view units.  How COVID-19 will affect that is anyone's guess.  My presumption is that with most 2020 reservations having been cancelled, there is going to be unusually high demand for 2021. 

We locked in our reservations for August 2021 several weeks ago. We have a multi-generation family reunion at PoP every year. We typically have everyone together at PoP for one week spread across two units.  That got cancelled this year, and we rolled all of our 2020 points to 2021. So in 2021 instead of reserving two units for one week (our normal practice), we reserved two units for two weeks.  I suspect that many people are going to do the same thing.

If my presumptions are correct, there is going to be higher demand for units during the home resort advantage period, and I would expect any inventory that makes it to the 10-month Club reservation window will get sucked up quickly.  My suggestion is that you zone in on the number of units and check-in days that  you want, and pounce immediately when the reservation window opens. 

Also be aware that you might have better availability on non-weekend check-ins.  The reservations may require more points, but there may be better availability.  And mid-week air fares may be cheaper.


----------



## youppi (Sep 6, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Point at Poipu is home resort for me.  For check-in August 8, 2021, ±14 days, I'm showing availability in all view categories across a wide range of check-in dates within that arrival window.


That should be the weeks inventory assigned to THE Club that you see. That can explain what awa see.
As Silver Hawaii Collection member, I can see only the pure points Hawaii Collection inventory at 13 months.
I can't see the weeks inventory assigned to THE Club until 10 months but Platinum members of any collections can see it at 11 months.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2020)

youppi said:


> That should be the weeks inventory assigned to THE Club that you see. That can explain what awa see.
> As Silver Hawaii Collection member, I can see only the pure points Hawaii Collection inventory at 13 months.
> I can't see the weeks inventory assigned to THE Club until 10 months but Platinum members of any collections can see it at 11 months.


Yes - that is Club Inventory.  Which is what will fall through to general Club availability when the windows open.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 7, 2020)

This is great, sharing of information in how to use Diamond new exchange program IMO. .


----------



## Dollie (Sep 7, 2020)

As an aside (and not necessarily applicable to your case), you can request the twin beds be “bridged”.  They will push the beds together, put a bridge down the center, and make them up as a king.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 7, 2020)

Dollie said:


> As an aside (and not necessarily applicable to your case), you can request the twin beds be “bridged”.  They will push the beds together, put a bridge down the center, and make them up as a king.


Great suggestion. Now can all resorts do this that have twin beds in the second bedroom ?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 7, 2020)

youppi said:


> That should be the weeks inventory assigned to THE Club that you see. That can explain what awa see.
> As Silver Hawaii Collection member, I can see only the pure points Hawaii Collection inventory at 13 months.
> I can't see the weeks inventory assigned to THE Club until 10 months but Platinum members of any collections can see it at 11 months.





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yes - that is Club Inventory.  Which is what will fall through to general Club availability when the windows open.


I'm not sure I was completely clear in my previous reply.

What I am reporting is Club inventory.  Inside the Club there is no distinction between weeks and points inventory.  Any membership that is a deeded week added to the Club becomes a week that disappears into overall Club availability.

We have both a deeded week in the Club as well points from the Hawaii  Collection.  There is NO difference in what is available to us based on what the ownership.  We receive Club points in exchange for the deed, and those points operate identically with the Hawaii Collection points.

As I understand, the only "weeks" inventory that exists at the resort is pool that is set aside for people who own deeded weeks and have not joined the Club.  That inventory should not ever be offered to either Club members or Hawaii Collection owners, since neither the Club nor the Collection has usage rights for those weeks.

*****************

Here's how the system works, as I  understand it.  First, at the resort level the entire resort ownership is deeded weeks.  Every unit has been carved into 50 one-week intervals.  (2 weeks are reserved for maintenance).  There is a deed for each of those intervals, which specifies the unit number and the associated calendar week.  That is the basic inventory control method.  There are five categories of deeds, based on the associated reservation right:

ocean front,
ocean view,
partial ocean view,
garden view, and
unrestricted (aka float-float)
The deeds grant the deed owner the right to reserve a week in their associated view type, and states that the unit # and calendar week on the deed is for inventory control purposes only and the owner does not have any special right to use that unit for that calendar week.

That deeded structure still exists and is the basis for the inventory control system. The Hawaii Collection does not own any "points" at the resort, because there is no such things as resort points.  What the Hawaii Collection owns is a collection of deeds at the resort.  The inventory made available to the Hawaii Collection is based entirely on what deeds it owns.

Points are created by the Hawaii Collection as its method of allocating and managing the inventory that it receives from the deeds it owns.  The Collection manages it's inventory as a single usage block, using points as "currency", and allowing shorter or longer stays, and charging different numbers of points for different periods of the year.  There might also a penalty incurred for check-in on a non-standard day.  E.g., a seven-night stay Wed-Wed requires more points than a seven-night stay Sat-Sat. (That penalty does exist when making a Club reservation). That's because of some of the logistical issues that arise when departures and arrivals don't align with the resort operating schedule, which follows the weeks pattern regarding unit cleaning and servicing.

When someone joins the Club, they surrender the usage right for their ownership to the Club.  So when a Hawaii Collection member joins the Club, the Club takes control of their Hawaii Collection points.  Thus the Hawaii Collection inventory effectively gets divided into two pools - one pool for points controlled by the Club, and a second pool for Collection owners who are not part of the Club.

But note that what the Collection owns is a pool of deeded weeks, so the inventory they get is still denominated as whole weeks at the resort level.

When a deeded week owner joins the Club, a similar process occurs.  The member surrenders their deeded week reservation right to the Club, and the Club then takes a week from the deeded weeks pool corresponding to the deeded usage right.

So you wind up with the following "deeded week" pools:


individual owners, non-club. Not available to Club or Hawaii collection. 
Hawaii Collection, non-club. Not available to Club members or individual deeded owners.
Diamond Club, consisting of the Diamond Club share of the Hawaii Collection and the share of individual deeded weeks that have been added to the Club.  Availability is to Club members only, in accordance with Club rules and policies.
All of that being said, there likely is some inventory swapping that occurs. As it gets close to check-in, if demand is slack for Hawaii Collection owners, but strong for Club members, I expect some of that short term Collection excess might get moved to the Club in exchange for Club inventory further out. 

What you see when you go to make a reservation depends on which of those three pools you are in.  And if you own in multiple pools (e.g., if you have some Hawaii Collection points that are in the Club and some that are not, then the inventory you should differ depending on which pool you are using.


----------



## awa (Sep 7, 2020)

youppi said:


> Let us know if you get an ocean front for a full week with a check-in date of Aug 7, 2021 (11 months from tomorrow).
> I would like to know if they keep some inventory for Platinum members of other collections at 11 months because at this moment (11 months +1 day), as Hawaii Collection Silver member, I see only Garden View units available for Aug 7, 2021.


So...yes, I was able to get three OF units and 3 OV units.  (We have 24 people.)  I was not able, however, to use any of my 3 platinum specific unit requests because apparently there's a limit on the number of those that can be used in a given week and they were all taken.  I'm really happy with how that turned out overall, though!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 8, 2020)

awa said:


> So...yes, I was able to get three OF units and 3 OV units.  (We have 24 people.)  I was not able, however, to use any of my 3 platinum specific unit requests because apparently there's a limit on the number of those that can be used in a given week and they were all taken.  I'm really happy with how that turned out overall, though!


Outstanding, please enjoy your stay on The Island.


----------

